# MBTI types most likely attracted to self-improvement



## ZZ10 (Feb 20, 2014)

Which MBTI types are most likely to seek a better, or the best, version of themselves?

Idealists?


----------



## Hanaseru (May 29, 2013)

I know I am very attracted to self improvement, and I know that that is the same for a lot of other INFJs I know.


----------



## RoseMay1718 (Feb 8, 2014)

Urgh I am an INFJ and I am ALWAYS looking for self improvement. 

It's quite annoying and is usually the root cause if I get depressed. :frustrating:


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm very attracted to religious/spiritual improvement, which is probably like self-improvement to other types. Always striving for holiness, for sainthood.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

INTJ, and I am constantly striving to grow and improve. I loathe the stagnant. 

The only area I have never been able to enter or grow in is the spiritual realm. I have read about it, researched it, wrote about it, can respect it.. But damn it, I'm an atheist and I don't believe in ghosts. I just can't help it.


----------



## rogue350 (Nov 25, 2013)

I think that ENTPs share a desire for self growth and development. We can get lost in our ways though and not see some areas where we need change. I would take a gander and say that intuitive types are more introspective and have a stronger desire for self improvement.


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

I struggle to think what type _wouldn't_ be attracted to it, or would be attracted less than others. There could be differences in what each type considers to be self-improvement - some would be more likely to strive for pre-conceived ideals, for instance.


----------



## sceptical mystic (Mar 6, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> INTJ, and I am constantly striving to grow and improve. I loathe the stagnant.
> 
> The only area I have never been able to enter or grow in is the spiritual realm. I have read about it, researched it, wrote about it, can respect it.. But damn it, I'm an atheist and I don't believe in ghosts. I just can't help it.


Hey, we're very similar (well, we're fellow INTJs, so it's not surprise I guess).

The only thing I can't relate to is the last part. I'm an atheist too but spiritual growth is as important to me as growth in other departments. And no, I don't believe in ghosts/fairies/old bearded men up in the sky/supernatural things either. 

Are you sure you're not confusing religion and spirituality? They're two different things. Spirituality is more about an inner quest for oneness with the whole.


----------



## darkship (Jan 10, 2014)

The body is a machine, and the brain is a system.

Making machine more robust, quick to act, adding the system with more applications, and fixing bugs are all pleasant things.

Before you become a commander of a team, you should be a commander of yourself.


----------



## darkship (Jan 10, 2014)

But I don't think it is connected with TYPES.

All people would like to have chances to improve themselves, to become smarter, to get more strength, to be courageous, to know how to love. 

The sad truth is that few find the right methodology and enter the door. After several setback, they will forget that they once had the dream to be a "better me".


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

sceptical mystic said:


> Are you sure you're not confusing religion and spirituality? They're two different things. Spirituality is more about an inner quest for oneness with the whole.


Spirituality suggests that you believe that there is something more than the physical realm. More than what is solid and can be proven. 


I think all types are attracted to self-improvement. The question is in what area do they seek to improve.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

sceptical mystic said:


> Hey, we're very similar (well, we're fellow INTJs, so it's not surprise I guess).
> 
> The only thing I can't relate to is the last part. I'm an atheist too but spiritual growth is as important to me as growth in other departments. And no, I don't believe in ghosts/fairies/old bearded men up in the sky/supernatural things either.
> 
> Are you sure you're not confusing religion and spirituality? They're two different things. Spirituality is more about an inner quest for oneness with the whole.


I'm afraid I just don't really get spirituality in any form. My sister is kind of spiritual and ia not religious, and so is a friend of mine. I'm not even sure exactly what they believe in, though I've heard my friend talk about energies. Seemed a little woolly to me, but I'd be willing to hear more. 

What do you consider personal spirituality?


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

I would guess that inwardly oriented types. Externally oriented types might be more interested in improvement of their environment, situation, life. At least I see a difference there. 

Smile if you disagree.


----------



## sceptical mystic (Mar 6, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> What do you consider personal spirituality?


I wouldn't know what a kind of spirituality that isn't personal is, actually. 



monemi said:


> Spirituality suggests that you believe that there is something more than the physical realm. More than what is solid and can be proven.


Interesting interpretation, but I don't share it. The way I understand spirituality is more on the line of the inward analysis of "the intangible connection" we share with the whole. No spirits or deities or fairies or cosmic forces involved - just meditation on how everything is interconnected, in all its mind-boggling complexity, and a kind of training to develop inner qualities in accordance to this stance. 

In my case, the practice of mindfulness, (rational) compassion, etc etc.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

sceptical mystic said:


> I wouldn't know a kind of spirituality that isn't personal is, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meditate on occasion. But I hesitate to call it being spiritual.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Not sure, any type that's well adjusted. I think the World Health Organization has included spirituality as an aspect of health so it's seems to be a human thing across the board.

Way I think about spirituality is kind of big picture thinking, the sense of oneness and belonging to this world and reality. When you hear Neil deGrasse Tyson talk about how comforting it is to him that the same contents of the stars is what made the building blocks of life on earth i'd say he's being incredibly spiritual.
When I say belonging I'm not thinking small in terms of this is my family, friends, city or country but being a member of the human race or of all living things. So how spirituality comes around for a person could in some ways be diverse.

I don't think believing in God/s inherently equates to being spiritual but it could be if they feel they have some sort of connection to God and their place in the world is with meaning.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I've yet to meet an ESTJ that doesn't continually work on self-improvement.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

monemi said:


> Spirituality suggests that you believe that there is something more than the physical realm. More than what is solid and can be proven.
> 
> 
> I think all types are attracted to self-improvement. The question is in what area do they seek to improve.


You got it right there, thank you.

Improvement is possible along the world line. This leads to success, relationships, health etc. 
Improvement is also possible along the line of level of being. This can not be easily outwardly perceived by others. This is what spirituality focuses on.

I am 9w1 INFP and I definitely focus on improvement in my level of being. If you consider the X axis to be the life line, and the Y axis to be the line of being, my self development has globally worked like the graph of an x squared function, with initially much more development of the mind, and later more focus on the soul.


----------

